# Regurgitation



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I suggested just after this forum was initiated and it was evident that a lot of noise would be generated by those opposed to e-bikes, that e-advocates ignore the rambling noise of the anti crowd and answer questions related to conversions or OEM bikes only. Since the forum was initiated by the MTBR upper echelon, it seemed feasible they would have it moderated fairly like all the other e-bike forums. This hasn't been the case and the antis are allowed to run rampant, post disingenuous examples, promulgate laughable theories and insult us. My suggestion is for those of us who ride e-bikes (even if like me it's a small percentage of your riding time) just leave the ramblers to yak at each other. It'll make them happy to see us leave, but maybe when the owner stops getting advertisements from Specialized et al, he'll do something to promote an environment that provides one area for e-advocates. Bye!


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

fos'l said:


> I suggested just after this forum was initiated and it was evident that a lot of noise would be generated by those opposed to e-bikes, that e-advocates ignore the rambling noise of the anti crowd and answer questions related to conversions or OEM bikes only. Since the forum was initiated by the MTBR upper echelon, it seemed feasible they would have it moderated fairly like all the other e-bike forums. This hasn't been the case and the antis are allowed to run rampant, post disingenuous examples, promulgate laughable theories and insult us. My suggestion is for those of us who ride e-bikes (even if like me it's a small percentage of your riding time) just leave the ramblers to yak at each other. It'll make them happy to see us leave, but maybe when the owner stops getting advertisements from Specialized et al, he'll do something to promote an environment that provides one area for e-advocates. Bye!


With all due respect, every point you made could also be directed squarely at some of your emotored brethren, the hyperbole and disingenuous "facts" cut two ways. I hate to lay it at your feet but some self policing would probably serve you "genuine" advocates a lot better. I've said it before, some of these so called advocates are your own worst enemies and do you more harm than any anti. Please take this post as it is intended, as constructive criticism and with absolutely no ill will.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, Fos'l, bluntly, so far the pro-e-bike folks are their own worst enemies. We've got folks who blatantly mod their bikes, want to go 50mph on the bike path, refuse to agree that e-bikes can go faster up a hill, etc, etc.

Every conversation about this should start with the understanding that:
1: Ebikes aren't bikes. They also aren't motorcycles. They are a new and different thing.
2: More power means more speed in most situations. In some cases that's fine, in some it's not. 
3: The (legitimately) disabled should be helped to enjoy the outdoors whenever possible, that includes e-bikes. 
4: Technology that is legal for street or bike path use is not necessarily appropriate for singletrack. The "my ebike is legally a bike so I can do whatever I want" argument is a dead end for access in the long term.
5: Regulating e-bikes is a very tough problem and we've already seen (here) examples of people delimiting their mass market bikes. Creative solutions are needed.

Starting from there, you can have a useful and interesting conversation.

-Walt


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

fos'l said:


> I suggested just after this forum was initiated and it was evident that a lot of noise would be generated by those opposed to e-bikes, that e-advocates ignore the rambling noise of the anti crowd and answer questions related to conversions or OEM bikes only. Since the forum was initiated by the MTBR upper echelon, it seemed feasible they would have it moderated fairly like all the other e-bike forums. This hasn't been the case and the antis are allowed to run rampant, post disingenuous examples, promulgate laughable theories and insult us. My suggestion is for those of us who ride e-bikes (even if like me it's a small percentage of your riding time) just leave the ramblers to yak at each other. It'll make them happy to see us leave, but maybe when the owner stops getting advertisements from Specialized et al, he'll do something to promote an environment that provides one area for e-advocates. Bye!


Indeed, since ebikes aren't mountain bikes they could call the new website E-bike Review (EBR).


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Um, I ride my e bike..
...best promotion one could have!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Walt said:


> Yeah, Fos'l, bluntly, so far the pro-e-bike folks are their own worst enemies. We've got folks who blatantly mod their bikes, want to go 50mph on the bike path, refuse to agree that e-bikes can go faster up a hill, etc, etc.
> 
> Every conversation about this should start with the understanding that:
> 1: Ebikes aren't bikes. They also aren't motorcycles. They are a new and different thing.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

fos'l said:


> I suggested just after this forum was initiated and it was evident that a lot of noise would be generated by those opposed to e-bikes, that e-advocates ignore the rambling noise of the anti crowd and answer questions related to conversions or OEM bikes only. Since the forum was initiated by the MTBR upper echelon, it seemed feasible they would have it moderated fairly like all the other e-bike forums. This hasn't been the case and the antis are allowed to run rampant, post disingenuous examples, promulgate laughable theories and insult us. My suggestion is for those of us who ride e-bikes (even if like me it's a small percentage of your riding time) just leave the ramblers to yak at each other. It'll make them happy to see us leave, but maybe when the owner stops getting advertisements from Specialized et al, he'll do something to promote an environment that provides one area for e-advocates. Bye!


 The door swings both ways. Is this the pro e bike forum? Voice of dissent not allowed? Flats vs clipless, 29er v 27.5 vs antique 26ers etc. Adding a motor changes the rules, tenor, and all the surrounding issues. Maybe it would be great for some of the e advocates to address this?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chazpat said:


> Well said.


Doubled


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

fos'l said:


> I suggested just after this forum was initiated and it was evident that a lot of noise would be generated by those opposed to e-bikes, that e-advocates ignore the rambling noise of the anti crowd and answer questions related to conversions or OEM bikes only. Since the forum was initiated by the MTBR upper echelon, it seemed feasible they would have it moderated fairly like all the other e-bike forums. This hasn't been the case and the antis are allowed to run rampant, post disingenuous examples, promulgate laughable theories and insult us. My suggestion is for those of us who ride e-bikes (even if like me it's a small percentage of your riding time) just leave the ramblers to yak at each other. It'll make them happy to see us leave, but maybe when the owner stops getting advertisements from Specialized et al, he'll do something to promote an environment that provides one area for e-advocates. Bye!


I agree that the intent of the forum was to discuss ebikes without stirring up the pot. However, LTZ created 2 posts that invited us here.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Walt said:


> Yeah, Fos'l, bluntly, so far the pro-e-bike folks are their own worst enemies. We've got folks who blatantly mod their bikes, want to go 50mph on the bike path, refuse to agree that e-bikes can go faster up a hill, etc, etc.
> 
> Every conversation about this should start with the understanding that:
> 1: Ebikes aren't bikes. They also aren't motorcycles. They are a new and different thing.
> ...


I'm with Walt.

I think this forum is a great resource for those who don't want emtbs on non motorized singletrack, as are many of the US based ebike forums.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

This is a mountain biking website after all.

I'm open to discussing e-bikes, but I'm not going to roll over on my honest opinions just because they offend e-bike advocates. Also, I hope this site doesn't get caught up in the money aspect of it and start overly controlling what the moderators post.

There are conflicting opinions all over MTBR. Hell we've seen people get wound up over which rear suspension design is superior. No surprise that adding a motor to a bicycle is getting people on both sides a bit riled up. Good luck stopping that.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Walt said:


> Yeah, Fos'l, bluntly, so far the pro-e-bike folks are their own worst enemies. We've got folks who blatantly mod their bikes, want to go 50mph on the bike path, refuse to agree that e-bikes can go faster up a hill, etc, etc.
> 
> Every conversation about this should start with the understanding that:
> 1: Ebikes aren't bikes. They also aren't motorcycles. They are a new and different thing.
> ...


Well said Walt. I am going to add this to the "rules" for this forum. Just because someone is Pro-eBike does not mean only their opinion on the matter is allowed in this forum and visa versa. Back up your statements with logical well reasoned comments and you won't have a problem.

*Personal attacks and foul language will not be tolerated. (please report any personal attacks right away so the moderator of this forum can address them)

Pro AND Anti eBike conversation will be allowed.*


----------

